# Quick way to "test samples" in Kontakt



## lewisinkpress (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey everyone -- So, I am new to the world of DAW and I purchased Komplete 12 -- I am wondering is there a way to quickly "test drive" different sample instruments in Kontakt -- for example -- let say I want to explore the instruments in Kinetic Toys -- right now I load each instrument, try it, then delete it and load the next one -- is there a faster way?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lewisinkpress (Sep 28, 2020)

SOLVED!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 28, 2020)

How'd you do it?


----------



## lewisinkpress (Sep 28, 2020)

Realized that when I load the instrument - at the top where there is the name of the patch there are arrow buttons - click on those and they will cycle forward and backwards through the instruments...


----------



## lewisinkpress (Sep 29, 2020)

UPDATE: the above mentioned process worked for the Kinetic libraries - today when I tried to do the same with some Ghosthack effects libraries - no go - had to load - listen - delete - load - listen -delete... arghhh


----------



## Theladur (Sep 30, 2020)

When you drag the .nki via mouse onto the exisiting instrument, it replaces it. This saves you at least the "deleting" part.


----------



## lewisinkpress (Sep 30, 2020)

yes! - I learned that indirectly watching a Cinesample video!! Thanks!


----------

